# Budget Auto-Doser?



## Henry (12 Jan 2014)

I've been scouring the web for a cheap way to auto-dose my high tech when I'm not at the house. It seems that the only tested method is peristaltic pumps, which come to a cost outside of my budget. I did, however, find this on YouTube: #54: How to Build a DIY Auto-doser for Hydroponics and Aquariums for $6 - DIY Wednesday - YouTube

I'd be interested to hear peoples opinions on this, as I'd be quite interested in trying it. Using a timer with the 3v adapter could allow for single doses each day.

Thoughts and feelings, Ukaps engineers, if you please.


----------



## TimT (13 Jan 2014)

The build itself looks fairly simple and if not for the sound of the motor I'd be tempted to have one as a permanent solution even when I'm home. Maybe I could pull it off if the dosing takes place when I'm at work just before the light comes on. I'm building one once I stumble upon one of these dispensers!

Great find, thanks!


----------



## Henry (13 Jan 2014)

Considering the motor noise would only be once a day, I think I could put up with it. If it bothers you that much, you could set it to dose when you're asleep or whatever.

I think I'd be tempted to mix an all-in-one solution and use one pump. The only concern I have is the safety of the 3v motor in place of the batteries...


----------



## TimT (13 Jan 2014)

Henry said:


> Considering the motor noise would only be once a day, I think I could put up with it.


Hmm... I'd be a bit hesitant of using only one pump squirt per day. I think it would be easier to dose more accurate if you do several pumps over maybe a couple of hours at the preset intervals build into the dispenser. It looks like that is what he is doing in the video too. The solution wouldn't have to be that strong (less prone to clogging up due to accumulation of hardened salts?) and you would also flush out the system more and it would be easier to measure the exact dose. But I guess you could make it work with only one pump per day. I can see pros and cons for either choice.


----------



## Henry (13 Jan 2014)

I think you're right concerning the dosage. I'd never expect something like this to give the same results as a peristaltic pump, but when dosing EI, quantities don't have to be exact as long as they're not lean. 

I'd personally be using it for the periods I'm away from home, be it weekends or fortnights, so solution concentation and container size probably wouldn't present any issues.


----------



## geoffbark (13 Jan 2014)

That's a neat bit of DIY. I wonder if an automatic soap dispenser would also work


----------



## Henry (16 Jan 2014)

Soap dispenser, as in the motion sensor ones? Given the frequency of my obssessive lurking around the tank, it'd massively overdose on a daily basis!


----------

